# Which would you choose??



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm putting a plow on my truck. It is a 2006 Ram 1500. I've beefed up the front end and replaced all the parts that good bad on them. I may also put timbrens on but we will see with what plow I choose.

I'm intrested in 3 brands, Blizzard, Boss, and Snowdogg. Luckily, there is a dealer in the area that sells all three. He is trying to get rid of his 2011 stock, so i'm going to getting a good deal on one of these, I'm just not sure which one to choose. It's between the Snowdogg VMD75, Blizzard 8000LT, or Boss standard duty 7'6. They are all pretty close in price to eachother. Im really interested in having a V, but to be honest, the snowdogg just seems really cheep and flimsy to me. Im afraid if i breathe too hard it might tip over or something. Has anyone had any experience with these??

Im Honestly leaning towards the blizzard, but I wanted to see what anyone would say??


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Boss all the way! Better plows and a company that cares about the little guy.....I know from experience!


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

I've only had Boss, but I can't imagine having anything else. My 8.2 Poly V is a 2003, I've used it for 3 years, and haven't had one single issue. I've had some instances I was sure I had damaged something, but it was fine. It's built like a tank, and for the most part still looks like new.


----------



## dixiejwo (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got a Blizzard 8000HD on a Ram 2500 and it's a real nice setup for rural/larger drives. No experience with the LT series.


----------



## timpoth (Mar 5, 2010)

For what it’s worth, I just started plowing 3 years ago (not that it snowed this year) with a 7.5ft western pro and the length drove me nuts. I have a 05 f250 diesel that is 6.5ft wide, so that’s 6in on each side straight and 0in angled. First problem was mail boxes, I almost have to knock my mirror off to clear in front of them and then I had to clear the snow off the street because having the blade straight just pulls it off the side. Any time there was a turn in the driveway I would always wind up driving over the edges of what I was plowing leaving packed snow on the driveway. One driveway I do is on a really odd angle and I slide all over the place on it, last year in a 12in snowfall I fishtailed just a bit and because there is no clearance on either side got stuck and had to dig the truck out. (yea I should have plowed with the storm, long story) I just got a 9.5ft western mvp but as we are not likely to get more snow till December it will be awhile before I know how that goes. 

One other thought I run timberns front and back and think they help a lot. Unless you have done something else to stiffen up the front I think there worthwhile (maybe even worthwhile if you did do something else).


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Blizzard hands down


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

i have fisher and boss

I would get a 8 or 8 1/2 ft plow with a trip edge. I hate full trip plows


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go with the Snow Dogg V. From what I have seen, Snow Dogg makes a nice plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What did you do to beef up the front end?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

mercer_me;1461700 said:


> Go with the Snow Dogg V. From what I have seen, Snow Dogg makes a nice plow.


Why don't you change your Avatar to Snowdogg Then.....



rlee;1452145 said:


> Boss all the way! Better plows and a company that cares about the little guy.....I know from experience!


*Fisher* all the Way...They Take care of The Little Guy....I have a Plow to Prove it.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ngom12;1452131 said:


> I'm putting a plow on my truck. It is a 2006 Ram 1500. I've beefed up the front end and replaced all the parts that good bad on them. I may also put timbrens on but we will see with what plow I choose.
> 
> I'm intrested in 3 brands, Blizzard, Boss, and Snowdogg. Luckily, there is a dealer in the area that sells all three. He is trying to get rid of his 2011 stock, so i'm going to getting a good deal on one of these, I'm just not sure which one to choose. It's between the Snowdogg VMD75, Blizzard 8000LT, or Boss standard duty 7'6. They are all pretty close in price to eachother. Im really interested in having a V, but to be honest, the snowdogg just seems really cheep and flimsy to me. Im afraid if i breathe too hard it might tip over or something. Has anyone had any experience with these??
> 
> Im Honestly leaning towards the blizzard, but I wanted to see what anyone would say??


In all seriousness all three will Plow Snow.....Go with Your Gut...:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

When you upgraded the front end (???) did you remember the tires and wheels. What is you factory FGAR


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

to beef up the front end I took out the factor struts and replaced them with sticks of bacon....

Lol just kidding. I did replace the factory stuts, ball joints, lift kit, tie rods..all the parts on the front of a dodge that go bad. 

I'm currently looking at a few 3/4 tons. I'm looking to drop my payment and my length which is nice. I honestly LOVE my 1/2 ton, and it is so hard to trade in a loaded truck you've worked your whole life for to get a base model 3/4 ton, but sacrafices muct be made, especailly to be successful in this line of business.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

if they are all the same price or close i would get the Snow dogg V. I have a friend with an 81/2 snow dogg, he has had it for 4 years and beats the crap out of his truck and the plow, the only thing he has ever had an issue with is the snow deflector on top of the blade and i think he hit an ice pile to brake it.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...s=25&maxPrice=19000&listingId=310768854&Log=0

Here is my truck if anyone is interested of knows anyone.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Matson Snow;1461867 said:


> Why don't you change your Avatar to Snowdogg Then.....
> 
> *Fisher* all the Way...They Take care of The Little Guy....I have a Plow to Prove it.....


I don't own a Snow Dogg, I own a Fisher. He said he wanted a Boss, Blizzard, or a Snow Dogg; he didn't mention Fisher. If he had mentioned Fisher I would have suggested Fisher.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;1461830 said:


> What did you do to beef up the front end?





Ngom12;1461890 said:


> to beef up the front end I took out the factor struts and replaced them with sticks of bacon....
> 
> Lol just kidding. I did replace *the factory stuts, ball joints, lift kit, tie rods..all the parts on the front of a dodge that go bad. *
> 
> I'm currently looking at a few 3/4 tons. I'm looking to drop my payment and my length which is nice. I honestly LOVE my 1/2 ton, and it is so hard to trade in a loaded truck you've worked your whole life for to get a base model 3/4 ton, but sacrafices muct be made, especailly to be successful in this line of business.


So you replaced the worn components with new replacement grade parts?


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

2COR517;1462073 said:


> So you replaced the worn components with new replacement grade parts?


...and strips of bacon...

I see what your saying. I took all the parts that go bad on a dodge and replaced them with better, durable, parts. (ball joints, tie rods, ect.)
I then took the struts and upgraded those. I told my parts guy what I was trying to do, and what ever he suggested, I put on there.
I also added a leveling hit. Doesn't beef it up, but it helps with clearance.
I talked to this plow dealer about timbrens, and he said they determine if the truck needs them or not after they put the plow on.

So no, I didnt take a 3/4 front end and put it on my 1/2ton, but I was proactive in replacing the parts that go bad and adding a few little things to make it more durable.


----------



## NorthBound09 (Aug 30, 2011)

I say blizzard but a pp is heavy not the best idea for a 1/2 ton upgraded or not.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ngom12;1462323 said:


> I talked to this plow dealer about timbrens, and he said they determine if the truck needs them or not after they put the plow on.


Take it from someone that has installed a few plows (with an average weight of 471lbs plus mount) on that truck you need Timbrens and a counter weight.

The levering kit won't improve the plow mounts ground clearance when the plow is not mounted and could cause issues with Timbrens operating properly. There are certain requirements as far as height is concerned that must be met for the unit to operate properly.

So you understand that you still have a 1/2 ton front axle, bearings, brakes, hubs, wheels, tires and etc. are still grossly underrated for the loads you are considering.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ngom12;1452131 said:


> I'm putting a plow on my truck. It is a 2006 Ram 1500. I've beefed up the front end and replaced all the parts that good bad on them. I may also put timbrens on but we will see with what plow I choose.
> 
> I'm intrested in 3 brands, Blizzard, Boss, and Snowdogg. Luckily, there is a dealer in the area that sells all three. He is trying to get rid of his 2011 stock, so i'm going to getting a good deal on one of these, I'm just not sure which one to choose. It's between the Snowdogg VMD75, Blizzard 8000LT, or Boss standard duty 7'6. They are all pretty close in price to eachother. Im really interested in having a V, but to be honest, the snowdogg just seems really cheep and flimsy to me. Im afraid if i breathe too hard it might tip over or something. Has anyone had any experience with these??
> 
> Im Honestly leaning towards the blizzard, but I wanted to see what anyone would say??


Having only used Fisher up until this season, I can tell you a Snowdogg is not cheaply made nor flimsy. Now you are considering the MD Series plows, or Light Duty plows made by all 3 so yes of course they will all be "lighter duty" and built so to keep weight down in anyway possible. They are also not meant to be used commercially but take a look in the respective forums for people using these plows to give you an idea of how reliable they are.

I'll personally never go back to a straight plow again so I'd recommend the VMD or Boss 7'6" PowerV, both are nice plows.

Lastly, before you jump into selling your truck can you tell us about your accounts - how many, what type of drives, parking lots, length, size, etc...


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ngom12;1461890 said:


> to beef up the front end I took out the factor struts and replaced them with sticks of bacon....
> 
> Lol just kidding. I did replace the factory stuts, ball joints, lift kit, tie rods..all the parts on the front of a dodge that go bad.
> 
> *I'm currently looking at a few 3/4 tons. I'm looking to drop my payment and my length which is nice. I honestly LOVE my 1/2 ton, and it is so hard to trade in a loaded truck you've worked your whole life for to get a base model 3/4 ton, but sacrafices muct be made, especailly to be successful in this line of business*.


In case you didn't read this part.

I am not trying to get off topic, as I have already entered several threads i've had to defend myself on having a 1/2. I simply wanted to know what plows guys were running, whether they liked them or not, and what people's opinions were on Snowdogg.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

PlowGuy

Thank you for your recommendation on plows. I like the price of the Snowdogg, but I wasn't sure if it was one of those things "you get what you pay for".

As for my accounts, I am a start-up business, so I do not have any accounts in ink. I have residentials who have said they would use me, I trust their word too. I also have ALOT of contacts (property managers, business owners, ect.) In they area that I will target. Not huge lots, but it would REALLY be putting my 1/2 to the max. If all fails I have friends I can sub for until I build my own clients. They specialze in alot of Condo's and Apartments. I think if the bank account can support it, I'm looking at getting a 3/4 ton and slapping a V on there, either BOSS or Snowdogg.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ngom12;1462600 said:


> . I like the price of the Snowdogg, but I wasn't sure if it was one of those things "you get what you pay for".
> .


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't care for either of those brands but snowdogg will be the cheapest of the 3 and they are a pretty solid plow.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Boss will hands down be my choice but it is my choice. A couple things to look at are how they are made, is the controller comfortable for you and what you plan to do with it. Every one's choices will be different only you can choose which one is best for you.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd do the Boss


----------

